# Massive Audio Amplifier Fuse Sizes (recommended by the manufacturer)



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

The nano series manual doesn't state a recommended fuse size anywhere, so I sent them a message and this was the response (within like 10 minutes too..) Sorry about the formatting. It was in a table.



> Here is a list of all the suggested external fuse rating for all the Massive Audio amplifiers.
> Thank you for your interest in Massive High Performance Car Audio-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Great info to know!!!


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, just bought a couple.

Only issue I'm having is distro block with mini-anl. I can only find those up to 150a which may be a bit low for an N4.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have a spare spot on the fuse block, you could always use two 100A fuses in parallel, and then use a distribution block in reverse to gang them back together. Lower rated fuses in parallel should also yield a lower voltage drop across the fuse block. I was considering this thing with three 30A fuses for my NX5.


----------



## hcaleman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this up. I just finished installing my nx5 and didn't know what fuse to use. I went with a 60amp and have an 80amp as a backup. The 60A seems to be doing fine for me, but I also haven't hooked up my sub yet. 

Need to build my box, hopefully next weekend.


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

awesome chart!


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad it's helpful. My nx5 is hanging out on a shelf until I get my box finished too. And install my HU. And new power wires... Pretty much everything. Lol.


----------



## the_gooch (Feb 1, 2009)

ClownTrigger said:


> Lower rated fuses in parallel should also yield a lower voltage drop across the fuse block.


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

that fuse math made my head hurt care to explain


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

Went ahead and bought Tsunami ANL holders.

There are high amp mini-anl on ebay though, xScorpion brand.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

If you take two (or more) identical fuses and wire them in parallel, their net rating is going to be the ratings of the fuses times the quantity (3 x 30A fuses = 1 x 90A fuse), and the reasoning behind using multiple in parallel is that you could see less resistance due to the increased contact area of the terminals of the fuses. 

If you're already using an ANL fuse, the gains from this are probably negligible, but if you're replacing your main fuse holder, it's an interesting option.. Not to mention Mini-ANL fuses cost about 1/5 of an ANL. 

For xxlbeerz's, I was just offering a feasible option for his particular situation.


----------



## armedferret (Mar 27, 2011)

My D1200's manual says 40, yet the OP's email apparently says 60. Hmm.


ETA: My NX2 also comes with a 40-amp fuse inserted.

Massive is great. their service is great. whoever responded to the OP's inquiry, however, appears to be in need of some craniorectal removal.


----------



## t0030tr (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting.. Just picked up an NX5 to drive some ID 6.5's with another pair of 6x9's. Thinking of adding an ID 10" sub to.. I am very anxious to see how this puppy holds up...


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I can confirm that the NX2 works fine with a 20A fuse.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ClownTrigger said:


> *If you take two (or more) identical fuses and wire them in parallel, their net rating is going to be the ratings of the fuses times the quantity (3 x 30A fuses = 1 x 90A fuse), and the reasoning behind using multiple in parallel is that you could see less resistance due to the increased contact area of the terminals of the fuses. *
> 
> If you're already using an ANL fuse, the gains from this are probably negligible, but if you're replacing your main fuse holder, it's an interesting option.. Not to mention Mini-ANL fuses cost about 1/5 of an ANL.
> 
> For xxlbeerz's, I was just offering a feasible option for his particular situation.


100% right.


----------

